# Muscle Pumps Have Nothing To Do With Your Muscle Gains



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Your back is firmly planted on the bench as you wrap your chalked hands around the cold, steel bar. Your training partner helps you un-rack the weight as you power the bar up and down, squeezing your chest and triceps on each grueling rep. You complete your 6 repetitions, re-rack the bar and stand up.Sean’s [...]

*Read More...*


----------

